# eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität / PPPoE / Windows XP / gelbes Warnschild



## Netzwerkidi (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

vorab, alles, was Verbindungen, Netzwerke usw. angeht, ist ein Greuel für mich, weil ich da einfach keinen Durchblick bekomme, obwohl ich schon sehr lange PCs nutze. Aber dieses Thema ist und bleibt eine Blackbox für mich.

Ich habe vorhin auf dem Rechner einer Bekannten eine Software (CCleaner) installiert, irgendwann hing das System bei der Installation, und nach Ausschalten und Neustart konnte sie nicht mehr ins Internet wegen der im Betreff genannten Meldung.

Irgendwie haben wir es geschafft mit viel Klicks und Klicks noch einmal reinzukommen, aber dann brach die Verbindung immer nach ca. 30 Sekunden ab, und nun kommt nur diese Meldung "eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität" immer, aber kein Internet.

Provider ist wohl versatel, aber das Problem dürfte der Rechner sein. Irgendwas sitzt seit dem Hänger quer.

Ich selbst gehe auch per DSL ins Netz, und bei mir habe ich nur eine LAN-Verbindung.

Die Bekannte nun hat diese LAN-Verbindung, die wohl immer diese Meldung verursacht, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, und dazu noch eine zweite Verbindung, wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum sie die braucht. Es geht aber nur, wenn man bei aktiv hat. Hat wohl etwas mit dieser PPPoE-Verbindung zu tun.

Ich habe nun schon etwas gesucht und einige Dinge zusammengetragen:

1. Einer sagt, man soll man alle Kabel abziehen, den DSL-Router ausschalten, TCP/IP bei Eigenschaft LAN-Verbingung -> Allgemein ausklicken, neu starten und dann wie einklicken, Kabel anschließen, dann soll es klappen.

2. Dann gibt es diesen Tipp mit Ausführen -> cmd -> sfc/scannow um offenbar das System erkennen zu lassen, wo es hakt. Lasse ich gerade mal bei mir laufen, um zu sehen, was da eigentlich genau erzeugt wird (braucht lange, läuft schon die ganze Zeit, während ich das schreibe hier).

3. Einer meinte, es würde schon reichen, bei Eigenschaft LAN-Verbingung -> Allgemein die Checkbox "Benachrichtigen, wenn diese Verbindung eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität besitzt" rauszunehmen.

4. Auf einer Seite vom MS-Support sagt man, mit Ausführen -> cmd -> ncpa.cpl  eingeben, dann weiter mit 3.

Wer kann den entscheidenden Tipp geben, und sagen, wo es da eingeschlagen hat? Ich wollte sie nachher anrufen, damit wird das Problem dann hoffentlich am Telefon klären können.

Grüße

netzwerkidi


----------



## Netzwerkidi (10. Oktober 2010)

Ergänzend: mit diesem "Reparieren"-Button geht es nicht, das haben wir schon versucht!


----------



## Netzwerkidi (10. Oktober 2010)

Zweiter Nachtrag: 

Wie bereits gesagt, gehe ich auch über DSL ins Netz. Dafür nutze ich eine LAN-Verbindung. 

Es existiert auch eine PPPoE-Verbindung, die allerdings deaktiviert ist.

Bei meiner Bekannten müssen beide Verbindungen - LAN und  PPPoE - aktiv sein, sonst kommt sie nicht rein, unabhängig von dem Fehler mit der eingeschränkten Konnektivität.


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2010)

Es sollte unterschieden werden, ob es ein Modem oder ein Router ist, ob der Anschluß per LAN oder per USB hergestellt ist.

PPPoE im Rechner ist idR ein Zeichen für ein Modem. Grundsätzlich sollten die Einstellungen zur Netzwerkkarte überprüft werden. TCP/IP - darin sollten die wichtigen Daten (Netzwerkadresse, DNS etc..) automatisch ermittelt werden. 

Um wirklich helfende Infos zu geben, sollte doch zumindest die Modellbezeichnung des Modems/Routers genannt werden, damit kann man das Problem besser eingrenzen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Netzwerkidi (12. Oktober 2010)

CCleaner hat offenbar irgendetwas zerschossen! Nach Windows-XP-Neuinstallation mit der Reparatur-Option war wieder alles im Lot.


----------

